# putting together 16v on DHLA 40 Dellortos



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*ALL DONE!!!*

just some Dellortos on a 16v
-2x dhla 40
-im already running the carter with my webers now.
-i got the MSD 6A and the 8980 timing computer. 
- *FULLY rebuilt trans!* 
(*current jet sizes and stuff*)
chokes: 32
main jets: 135
idle jets: 60
pump jets: 38
emulsion tubes: 7772.11
air correction 1.75mm




_Modified by vee_dubb_gti at 10:01 AM 7-10-2009_


----------



## dinamik2.0 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: putting together 16v on DHLA 40 Dellortos (vee_dubb_gti)*

Get a hold of an ABF waterneck...that will clear the carbs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: putting together 16v on DHLA 40 Dellortos (dinamik2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dinamik2.0* »_Get a hold of an ABF waterneck...that will clear the carbs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thats what i read. where did the ABF come in?


----------



## dinamik2.0 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: putting together 16v on DHLA 40 Dellortos (vee_dubb_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vee_dubb_gti* »_
thats what i read. where did the ABF come in?

It's just angled downwards towards the driver side as opposed to the passenger side.


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: putting together 16v on DHLA 40 Dellortos (dinamik2.0)*

i found one for $30 at TT! alot cheeper than the BBM ($140) any one know if the TT one is plastic or not? 
i guess the ABA Alt. and bracket just barly fits. off to U-pull it.


----------



## 2L Bunny (Aug 15, 2000)

There's a guy in Italy on Ebay that sells Dellorto rebuild kits and some parts real reasonable. Also why are you going Dell's from Webers? I have DHLA 40's and they run great, but parts are difficult to track down.


----------



## Mstadt (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: putting together 16v on DHLA 40 Dellortos (vee_dubb_gti)*

I bought the pierce waterneck for an undisclosed ultra low price.


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: putting together 16v on DHLA 40 Dellortos (Mstadt)*

i have a down draft weber for an 8v. i think its great. i had the head redone last fall and put a 270 cam in it. i love it. its just the bottum end is starting to knock and i found a 16v and trans for cheep from a friend. ive rebuilt the trans with new bearings and syncros. i got the carbs for cheep to from another friend. thats my story. lol








i got some pics ill post later tonight


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: putting together 16v on DHLA 40 Dellortos (vee_dubb_gti)*

*PICS!!*








here is the carbs and manifold








here is the other stuff i got. i plan on not using the fuel pump and regulator cuz i have the carter. i my use the gauge for the heck of it.
















any one know what this is? there is no part number on it. 








any way i need to take pics of the other stuff.
later


----------



## dinamik2.0 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: putting together 16v on DHLA 40 Dellortos (vee_dubb_gti)*

The last "unknown" item is the MSD tach signal adaptor. You should send that to me


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: putting together 16v on DHLA 40 Dellortos (dinamik2.0)*

i thought thats what that was. dont i need that? lol








so why cant we just tap into the output of the ICM(that is sent to the 6A) and send that to the tach?


----------



## gourmandster (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (2L Bunny)*

Name of the guy on E-bay for the parts. Is it ALFA?


----------



## 2L Bunny (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: (gourmandster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gourmandster* »_Name of the guy on E-bay for the parts. Is it ALFA?

It's been a couple years, but that sounds familiar. Alfa something and he ships from Italy.


----------



## gourmandster (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (2L Bunny)*

TWM on the waterneck and you'll have to figure out oil dipstick situation.


----------



## Rabbitoncrack (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (gourmandster)*

Oldskool Industries has the ABF water neck for around $30, if I'm not mistaken. It looks like you have the same short runner intake manifold I did. Keeping the oil dipstick tube out of the way is going to be a pain in the ass, especially if you're going to run filters and not just air horns.


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Rabbitoncrack)*

the dip stick! i didnt even think about that. ...







any way ive order the rebuild kit. hope to see it this week. i forgot to post pics of the valve cover. any way i got the motor cleaned a bit. im going to get the timming belt kit tomarro. 
what have people done about the dip stick? i plan on getting air horns later. its just that this build is on a buget and i drive it daily.


----------



## Rabbitoncrack (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (vee_dubb_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vee_dubb_gti* »_the dip stick! i didnt even think about that. ...







any way ive order the rebuild kit. hope to see it this week. i forgot to post pics of the valve cover. any way i got the motor cleaned a bit. im going to get the timming belt kit tomarro. 
what have people done about the dip stick? i plan on getting air horns later. its just that this build is on a buget and i drive it daily. 

If you're going to daily drive it you're going to want to have filters on it. Also, with the air horns, especially if you use the stock radiator, you'll probably have problems up top because of uneven air flow across the carbs. I had to block up the open space next to the radiator with old license plates so that I could have part / mid throttle acceleration without the power breaking up when on the highway. Aside from that, you don't want the kind of stuff everyday driving will bring into your engine. Dirt, rocks, bugs, water.....who knows what else. Not good for long term engine life.
As far as the dipstick, you're just going to have to bend it to a spot where you can sneak it through. I ended up adding a small hose section instead of the plastic at the top of the tube so that it had some flexibility and I could move it where I needed it. I would recommend either finding a dipstick with a a short end (or making one) or swapping for a old 8V dipstick and tube, because I think they're shorter by a good bit. 
Personally, I'm going with a small (but thick) radiator and a long runner manifold (for more low end torque) so all those problems with the dipstick, water neck and throttle linkage that are created by the short runner manifold are elimanted.


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Rabbitoncrack)*

are the ITG "sock" filters any good? i wanted to get somthing like that with the horns.
thanks for the info on the dip stick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
well i just got my clutch and timming belt kit. i hope to get more done wed.


----------



## Rabbitoncrack (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (vee_dubb_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vee_dubb_gti* »_are the ITG "sock" filters any good? i wanted to get somthing like that with the horns.
thanks for the info on the dip stick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
well i just got my clutch and timming belt kit. i hope to get more done wed. 

I don't have any personal experience with them but I've always heard that, while better than no filters, they aren't much better. Especially since you're thinking about daily driving it, I would consider finding a full on filter setup. I got all the parts to do it for right around $100. It may even caost you less than the total for horns and socks but I really think they're worth it.


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Rabbitoncrack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbitoncrack* »_
I don't have any personal experience with them but I've always heard that, while better than no filters, they aren't much better. Especially since you're thinking about daily driving it, I would consider finding a full on filter setup. I got all the parts to do it for right around $100. It may even caost you less than the total for horns and socks but I really think they're worth it.

well see. 
any way i was looking into the aba Alt bracket stuff, has any one run into problems with this not cearing? ive found the ABF setup for over $250. it looks real nice. as far has the crank pulley; what has to me modified for it to work? ive seen the Futrell pulley, not sure what they do to it. 
can any one shed some light?


----------



## Rabbitoncrack (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: putting together 16v on DHLA 40 Dellortos (vee_dubb_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vee_dubb_gti* »_
well see. 
any way i was looking into the aba Alt bracket stuff, has any one run into problems with this not cearing? ive found the ABF setup for over $250. it looks real nice. as far has the crank pulley; what has to me modified for it to work? ive seen the Futrell pulley, not sure what they do to it. 
can any one shed some light?










I don't think the ABA setup will clear. I mounted it down where the AC Compressor goes on the 16V accessory bracket (took a little filing and clearancing) and then just used washers to get the pulley lined up. That's probably the way I would go if you're trying to do it on a budget. I know there are some other options, though. I think someone around here had mentioned using a non-ac early diesel bracket but I have a feeling that's going to be a little hard to find. You can mount it in the AC Compressor spot without needing to find or buy parts.
I already bought the ABF setup for my current project. I believe Oldskool Industries sells the ABF crank pulley (you need a VR6 water pump pulley as well) and I think you can modify an ABA crank pulley to work. From what I was told, the ABA pulley is deeper than the ABF one so it needs to be ground down some so that it will line up with the ABF alternator.


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: putting together 16v on DHLA 40 Dellortos (Rabbitoncrack)*

i found an ABA crank pulley and a pulley for the water pump. i can get ahold of the Bracket. ill i need is the bolt wich i already have the part numbers for. i plan on getting them for the dealer. i saw a pic of someone elses ABA stuff and he said that he had about an 1/8" of room.








so you used the stock 16v Alt in the AC spot? got any pics,


----------



## Rabbitoncrack (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: putting together 16v on DHLA 40 Dellortos (vee_dubb_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vee_dubb_gti* »_i found an ABA crank pulley and a pulley for the water pump. i can get ahold of the Bracket. ill i need is the bolt wich i already have the part numbers for. i plan on getting them for the dealer. i saw a pic of someone elses ABA stuff and he said that he had about an 1/8" of room.








so you used the stock 16v Alt in the AC spot? got any pics, 


Maybe you can use the ABA with horns but not filters? I'm not sure, I haven't tried it but I've been told you end up with clearance problems. I guess just make sure you measure everything and know it will work. Unfortunately, these are the only pics I have that show the alternator area. Not great detail. Basically, I had to grind down the side of the alterantor at the tip by where the bolt goes through, on the side opposite the pulley, so that it would fit on the accessory bracket. It wasn't very difficult at all.


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: putting together 16v on DHLA 40 Dellortos (Rabbitoncrack)*

Threw on some vintage Dellorto air cleaners, until custom air box gets fabricated.


----------



## gourmandster (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: putting together 16v on DHLA 40 Dellortos (brownhound)*

Nooooiiiccceeeee!


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (2L Bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2L Bunny* »_There's a guy in Italy on Ebay that sells Dellorto rebuild kits and some parts real reasonable. Also why are you going Dell's from Webers? I have DHLA 40's and they run great, but parts are difficult to track down.

Becuase dells are half the price!








Check CBPerformance in California. Aircooled shop that sells Dell stuf. I but most of my stuff from them. DHLA mains and idles = DRLA mains and idles. They have pretty good prices, too. Alfa1750 is the guy on ebay, I'm assuming? Good seller, bought my rebuild kits and some of my jets from him. He also bored my custom chokes. The only bad thing from him is the wait to ship it overseas. But most of my stuff comes in about a week and a half, 2 at most.


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

just got the carb rebuild kit today!


----------



## 2L Bunny (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIIRoc* »_
Becuase dells are half the price!










Sure they are, except when you need jets and have to mailorder them from halfway around the world. I've done it, and run Dell's on my Hillclimb car. Looking back I wish I would have just bought DCOE's. Also some Dellorto parts are NLA, anywhere.


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (2L Bunny)*

i found out that i have some emission control carbs and they are a bit harder to tune. any way heres some specs of what i have in the carbs. 
chokes: 32
main jets: 148
idle jets: 57
pump jets: 38
emulsion tubes: 7772.11
air correction 1.75mm
do these sound right for a 1.8 16v?
i think i need to bump the chokes up to 34, and take the main jets down to 135-140. as far as the emulison tubes, i think i need 7772.6? ive read the the tube sizes dont go in order of there numbers. 
do these numbers sound right?


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (vee_dubb_gti)*

Just to confirm - the stock ABA mounts will not clear the carbs without modification. 
I ran a sloted uper mount and tilted the alternator out towards the radiator instead of being mounted directly under the carbs. This also let me slightly bend the dipstick to go under the carbs and between the block and alternator to exit out the passenger side. Its a little tight, but it works


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (mack73)*

any pics of your setup?


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (vee_dubb_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vee_dubb_gti* »_any pics of your setup? 

Sorry I went looking for a picture to go with the post but apparently I didn't take a good one with the setup. I'll take one on saturday.


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (mack73)*

cool
im gonna test fit what i got and ill go from there


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vee_dubb_gti)*

water neck came today!


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vee_dubb_gti)*

no ABA stuff for me. with what i had it just would not fit. instead i got somthing to work out of the stock stuff. i think i just get the ABF stuff later and worry about tuning the car first.


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vee_dubb_gti)*

after a few snags in my love life, ive got some work down to the car. the motor has been pulled and ive got alot more parts. i will update more soon with pics. 
ps. working two jobs blow!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by vee_dubb_gti at 12:05 AM 12-11-2007_


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vee_dubb_gti)*

well ive gottin alot done. motor is in and everything is put toegther. i cant get it to start right now. i know i have spark. ill let you guys know whats up when i find out. ill post some pics soon as well.


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vee_dubb_gti)*

it runs!!


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vee_dubb_gti)*

All done! heres some pics of what ive done in the past month.








Out with the old:








pics when on the stand:








in with the new:








Alt bracket cut and painted:








carbs on:








MSD stuff under the rain tray:








new seats!
























all done and running:








if anyone has any questions on any thing i did, please ask. i want to help any one doing the same swap.


----------



## eviljettavr6 (Feb 25, 2002)

very nice


----------



## iceman2.0 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (eviljettavr6)*

When i get mine together i would love to pick your brain!


----------



## Rabbitoncrack (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (iceman2.0)*

Good ****, dude, glad to see you got it up and running well. How's the tuning going, got it running smoothly yet?


----------



## C LePoudre (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (Rabbitoncrack)*

exactly the same setup I'll be installing this weekend, same carbs, same ignition. Glad to hear you're is running. 
Chad.


----------



## Gans (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (vee_dubb_gti)*

very sweet dude! how does it pull?!?! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Gans)*

pulls pretty good. ive got some diff jet sizes that im gonna try this weekend


----------



## 91gettaDI (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: (vee_dubb_gti)*

is that a 20v?


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (91gettaDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91gettaDI* »_is that a 20v?


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

back from the dead, i put that all in my coupe! working on some other stuff right now with the headliner and stuff. should get pics sometime.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (vee_dubb_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vee_dubb_gti* »_back from the dead, i put that all in my coupe! working on some other stuff right now with the headliner and stuff. should get pics sometime. 

Good to hear!! Can't wait to see some pics


----------

